# Still Life.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Taken in Trafalgar Square yesterday, part of the St George's Day festival....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Aren't they great .. must be extremely patient .. something not easy for most women :laugh: 

Nice shots Werebo .. we have a lot of similar "acts" happening here in Athens .. unusual considering Greek / Mediterranean temperament


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... I had a hard job not bursting out loud with laughter when, soon after the lady in the 1st pic resumed her stand, a 4-5 year-old came and gently prodded her skirts asking her parents if it was a real statue - the 'statue' bent over and caressed the girl's cheek and smiled at her, upon which the little'un went absolutely wide-eyed and ran shrieking back to hide behind Mom and Dad - Absolute magic :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Really great captures. They are amazing.

Had a simular thing ahappen to my Son as that little girl. He got a bit to close to the money cup this street performer so the "Statue" let out a growl. My Son jumped into the air crying.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That guy is excellent (along with the pic), even the pigeon is fooled by him :grin:


I took these ones some years ago, at the 'Riverside Festival' on London's Southbank'....


The 'Blue Guitar' was good, every few minutes, he'd suddenly play a few bars of Flamenco, then stop again just as people started to turn round to look :grin:











I suspect this girl is the 'Green Lady' above, the face and figure are very similar, though her face is deep-shadowed in the pic further up.....











No relation..... :grin:


----------



## Allen Barra (Apr 19, 2012)

I have always believed that these people are great actors. Last year I saw in Italy similar actors during my trip.


----------

